# STATE #16: Kentucky’s Governor Signs Constitutional Carry Into Law



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...governor-signs-constitutional-carry-into-law/


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOO-HOOOOO!! Another Governor who "gets it"!! I've been proud to call Governor Bevin my Governor since he won his election, and has stayed the course laid out during his campaigning. He would get a bunch more done if he wasn't constantly challenged by our State Attorney Anndy Beshear, who incidentally happens to be a demonRAT, and the son of the previous Governor. I think lil Andy is afraid Governor Bevin may uncover the skeletons that were left behind.


----------

